# Cory cats...again.



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

So its been a week since i introduced my cory cats to my betta. All seems well. He will swim with them, hang out with them, all with no problems at all. Even sometimes when the corys zip up to the top or even on there way back down they will run into lewny and bump into him. He will just ignore it and swim on. Im so glad they are getting along. The corys are like his little kids. 

Anyways...the question is....

Are cory cats blind? Ive noticed that when i drop food in there, they will somtimes pass it up while searching around on the bottom. And they will keep missing the food until they "accidentally" run into in. 

Also, boy are those corys messy. Once they get to the shrimp pellets, it seems like the pellets just blow up all over the place. But they seem to find every piece of it eventually. Plus my betta seems to like them too.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i'm not sure i don't think their blind maybe they just can't see well


----------



## bonfiliof (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think they are blind, just that they are bottom feeders. I think instead of going directly to the food they just sweep back and forth.

I just got a new betta and he loves the Corys, after he checked the tank out he was chasing them around some rock tunnels. I think they might have to wrestle for that spot since the Corys like to congregate there.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I think they find the food by 'smell' rather then sight. Some pellets are more odiferous then others and are easier to find. My corys cruise right past wardley shrimp pellets but they zero in on hikari sinking carnivore pellets pretty quickly. If you've ever smelled those hikari pellets? Whew! Stinky. You can smell them through the closed bag!


----------



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL. ya the shrimp pellets i have are to pleasant either to smell. anyone know how much i should feed em? i feed em twice a day like my bettas. my corys are a bunch of fattys.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I have four and I feed them two big pellets a day. It's probably too much. Lol.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry to jump this thread but is it ok to leave my wafer in there untill it gets eaten or take it out after like an hour?? My guys love em but they eat sooo slow im only using 1/3 of a wafer


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd take it out so it doesn't foul the water too much.


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

I have 8 cories... Usually between the flakes in my community tank, an algae wafer for my pleco, and a sinking wafer and 2 shrimp pellets... Hour later the tank is spotless of food and they are still looking lol.

Just watch that none of them disappear... Ive had 3 of them do that over time and I found my betta eating them ><


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Your betta ate them!!?!! :O


----------



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

my betta will grab the shrimp pellet on the way down. sometimes he'll bully the corys while they eat. but thats the only aggression he shows. its funny because i yell at him when he does that. lol


----------



## pete zahut (Feb 12, 2010)

it probably depends on what kind of cory's you have got, Corydoras pygmaeus would can be eaten by a betta, corydoras aeneus is probably too big for a betta 
translated from dutch they are called: armored catfish, that's for a reason.


----------

